# Motorized my Winch



## rdean (Feb 26, 2019)

I got tired of cranking the handle on my homemade vise winch so went looking through my too good to through out piles and came up with this.  All the parts were left over from previous projects or past lives.

30 years back I installed satellite dishes among other things and have several dish positioners and power supplies stored away.  
I modified a power supply so I could just use a paddle switch for forward and reverse to the motor.







I made a new shaft for the winch to match the drive head.




I installed the paddle switch in the gear head and using a muffler clamp and a piece of angle iron I mounted the head to the winch pole.





Here it is all painted up and done.




Thanks for looking

Ray


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 26, 2019)

I like it Ray- I could use something like that myself
Mark
ps I see the worm wheel is plastic so be cautious, plastic gears can sometimes fail unexpectedly and drop the load


----------



## hman (Feb 26, 2019)

Love those big dish positioners!  Especially the internal limit switches - no need for external switches or wiring.  Here's an installation on a round column mill I did in 2016.


----------



## rdean (Feb 27, 2019)

I thought I had seen someone else using one on a mill but I didn't remember where.  You did a good job on yours I like it.
When I disassembled this one I got a surprise as it had a ball screw shaft instead of the more common acme thread shaft.
Saved it for another project in the future.

Ray


----------



## hman (Feb 27, 2019)

I've saved my ballscrew shaft, too.  Don't know if it has the precision needed for  machine tool, but I guess I'll find out when I go to use it


----------

